# Baluch Ground Gecko (Rock?) info required please



## ruminant (May 29, 2014)

Hi all


I'm after some info on care for a Baluch Ground Gecko (thats what they called it) we've been given, he's my first gecko, (got 2 corn snakes) so just want to make sure i'm looking after him right.


There seems very little online about them, are they rare?



Cheers in advance


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

It might help if you know the Latin name.


----------



## ruminant (May 29, 2014)

Quick look on google says the latin is - Bunopus tuberculatus


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know if many people keep them . I would suspect that they are similar to keep as Stenodactylus.

There`s one here.and more available on the lizard caresheets. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...27-stenodactylus-species-care-sheet-here.html


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

colinm said:


> I dont know if many people keep them . I would suspect that they are similar to keep as Stenodactylus.
> 
> There`s one here.and more available on the lizard caresheets. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...27-stenodactylus-species-care-sheet-here.html


Most of the Stenodactylus share a similar geographic distrubution as the Bunopus tuberculatus, so this probably is the most accurate keeping advise you will find. Perhaps someone with more specific knowledge will respond but I think this is definitely a good start point.


----------



## ruminant (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

He's a cute little fella, likes to play dead when i pick him up then scoot off like a bullet.


will look into the different sand, he's currently on that green stuff, not a fan, think the environment should be as natural as you can make it

again cheers


----------

